
How They Did It: An Analysis of Emission Defeat Devices in Modern Automobiles - Joool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etnxwFtdmQE&t=46s
======
DarkKomunalec
With closed software, the possibilities are endless. Just wait for self-
driving cars to become common!

